# Low Vintage 1st Annual Cal State Hayward Car Show ∙



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

this car show will be on 

OCTOBER 6TH FROM 10-4ISH

SET UP TIME WILL BE FROM 8-10AM

THIS SHOW WILL GO TO RAISE MONEY FOR THETA LAMBDA PSI, THE ONLY LATINA SOROITY @ CAL STATE HAYWARD. ALSO TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR CHICANO APPRECIATION MONTH AND BREAST CANCER. 

FLYER COMING SOON. 

STILL WORKIN ON THE FINAL DETAILS. 

LOCATION- CALIFORNIA STATE UNIVERSITY, HAYWARD
HAYWARD, CALIFAS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 26 2007, 10:17 PM~8647543
> *this car show will be on
> 
> OCTOBER 6TH FROM 10-4ISH
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i just marked my calendar


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there for sure to show support ....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ISNT IT THE DAY BEFORE THE SUPERSHOW?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2007, 11:27 AM~8651087
> *ISNT IT THE DAY BEFORE THE SUPERSHOW?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i'm going 2 b in vegas but i'm always 2 help support this type of events


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

its the only date till late december the university would give the chicas to let us throw a show up there. 

it sucks but dats why we put it on a sat. however, i kno the importance of vegas to people. not only for the car, but for the fun. lol. so who ever doesnt head to vegas come up to cal state and enjoy a saturday in the bay hills.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i cant go to the super show ne way but i rather support and show support to a local club


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 27 2007, 09:08 PM~8656618
> *i cant go to the super show ne way but i rather support and show support to a local club
> *


thanx homes....the girls are stressing over lossin money on the show...but the show will go on. the spot should fit around 300. and theres plenty of parking around. 


p.s.- for all those asking its not the same location as the street low show they did up there like 7 yrs ago. its on the back right side of the university.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I 'll be out there to support you guys


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 28 2007, 12:07 AM~8656613
> *its the only date till late december the university would give the chicas to let us throw a show up there.
> 
> it sucks but dats why we put it on a sat. however, i kno the importance of vegas to people. not only for the car, but for the fun. lol. so who ever doesnt head to vegas come up to cal state and enjoy a saturday in the bay hills.
> *


our club will be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how did you guys do at the show


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the 56 got 2nd in 50's mild

and our 39 got 2nd also. 

then the trike got 1st

not a bad showing for the club. as we came wit 5 cars and a bike.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 27 2007, 10:11 PM~8656650
> *thanx homes....the girls are stressing over lossin money on the show...but the show will go on. the spot should fit around 300. and theres plenty of parking around.
> p.s.- for all those asking its not the same location as the street low show they did up there like 7 yrs ago. its on the back right side of the university.
> *


we should be able to make it. i'll mark our events calendar and bring it up to the club


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

thanx for the support


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we already have our hotel reservations for vegas so we wont be able to make it. but i hope it goes good !


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

flyer should be on here by 2morrow night at the latest.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 28 2007, 11:19 AM~8660287
> *flyer should be on here by 2morrow night at the latest.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I might just have 2 cancel Vegas :biggrin: how much r ur vendor's booth?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2007, 01:27 PM~8661567
> *I might just have 2 cancel Vegas  :biggrin:  how much r ur vendor's booth?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna try and make this one... :0


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

this is the flyer as of now. im still workin on my special guests and the girls and the club are workin on more sponsors for the shop. 


thank you all for your support. 

im workin on the reg sheet and that should be up by 2morrow. 

this spot can hold up to around 300 cars and bikes :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderslimted (Feb 13, 2006)

limited will be there


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

heres the pre reg form. 









thank you all for your support once again. and for those going to vegas plz help spread the word about our show to those who are staying behind.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

remember to "SAVE PICTURE ON YOUR COMPUTER" then "PRINT IT OUT WRITE" to fill out the pre reg form.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5+Aug 29 2007, 10:04 AM~8668895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you there!


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: SAVE US A SPOT . READY TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmm $30.00 bucks for a booth vs $700.00 in vegas I might just cancel vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 29 2007, 10:04 AM~8668895
> *heres the pre reg form.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

thank you all for the support. 

also did i mention for any of those magazines out there and photographers....since the car show is at cal state. they will be plenty of senery locations for possible photo oppritunites wit plenty of awesome rides.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

will there be electricity for the bikes


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ill have to look in on that but i doubt it since the show is outside in the side parking lot. but i will look into that.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I have another show to attend that day in Santa Cruz 
but thing's can alway's change..... :biggrin:


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

We will be there for sure!! What kind of vendors are you looking for?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 30 2007, 02:37 AM~8676036
> *I have another show to attend that day in Santa Cruz
> but thing's can alway's change..... :biggrin:
> *





wuz up Joe, how u been :wave:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrownOfLife4U_@Aug 30 2007, 02:24 AM~8676060
> *We will be there for sure!! What kind of vendors are you looking for?
> *


anykind of vendor. the more the variety the better. all are welcomed. id love to see one of the massage booths like u see in the malls. we could all use 15 mins of a massage.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

mini mall might just make this show :biggrin: 



along wit


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 30 2007, 10:04 AM~8677761
> *anykind of vendor. the more the variety the better. all are welcomed. id love to see one of the massage booths like u see in the malls. we could all use 15 mins of a massage.
> *


how much for a booth


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 30 2007, 01:32 PM~8679593
> *how much for a booth
> *



$30.00 for a 10x10 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hope to see you guys there!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 30 2007, 10:19 PM~8683832
> *hope to see you guys there!!!
> *


ill let the boys know and some of us will roll out there.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 09:58 AM~8677707
> *wuz up Joe, how u been  :wave:
> *


Im doing good ....Just chilling ,trying to stay cool in this hot weather!!!

Been mostly busy getting thing's in order for our upcoming Toy Drive in November.

I hope all is well with you bro......Laterz...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up homie. I will keep you guys in mind if we dont go out to Vegas this year.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 31 2007, 01:45 AM~8684400
> *Im doing good ....Just chilling ,trying to stay cool in this hot weather!!!
> 
> Been mostly busy getting thing's in order for our upcoming Toy Drive in November.
> ...



same here just trying 2 c if we r having our (United Car Clubs Of Monterey County)toy drive :biggrin: if not I'll make my own toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 29 2007, 10:04 AM~8668895
> *heres the pre reg form.
> 
> 
> ...




just printed my out n will b sending it soon, I'm not going 2 Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hop??


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

no hop. if this one goes good then next year we will have a hop. its the girls first show so they wanted to take it one set at a time. 

good thing is that if its really packed and a good show theres plenty of room to grow and add a car hop. 

so come out and support to make it big.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2007, 12:24 PM~8687507
> *just printed my out n will b sending it soon, I'm not going 2 Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


thats much appreciated. thanx homie


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just wanna thank everyone for there positive response to our show while we were out at the street low san jo show today.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

one month till the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 31 2007, 06:51 PM~8689467
> *thats much appreciated. thanx homie
> *




  



MUCH PROPS 2 LOWVINTAGE 4 PUTTING ON DA SHOW 4 A GREAT CAUSE


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 10:11 PM~8709084
> *
> MUCH PROPS 2 LOWVINTAGE 4 PUTTING ON DA SHOW 4 A GREAT CAUSE
> *


thanx bro, we try.....i just hope its a big turn out so we can grow year by year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

i'm sure it will


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just cant wait....1 month to go


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

anyone want mailed pre reg forms pm me and ill send em out. just tell me how many.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 4 2007, 12:54 PM~8712898
> *anyone want mailed pre reg forms pm me and ill send em out. just tell me how many.
> *


PM sent bro


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Just printed out the pre-reg...check coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Sep 4 2007, 03:34 PM~8714189
> *Just printed out the pre-reg...check coming soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 4 2007, 12:54 PM~8712898
> *anyone want mailed pre reg forms pm me and ill send em out. just tell me how many.
> *


Ignore the PM bro i already printed mine out and will be send it out tomorrow ... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 03:40 PM~8714240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just a reminder. 

THERE IS NO HOP CONTEST!!!

I FORGOT TO TAKE THAT OFF THE PRE REG FORM.

MY BAD


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just got word street low magazine will be there.

also bad boy bail bonds will be der.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just meet wit da girls and found out our space. plenty of room. its gonna be a good show. specific directions coming soon.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 6 2007, 09:23 PM~8735292
> *just meet wit da girls and found out our space. plenty of room. its gonna be a good show. specific directions coming soon.
> *


Are you guys going all out on awards and having classes for each decade? Either way I'll be there...


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

its gonna be like our tennyson shows of the past. 1st and 2nd place trophies.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

also for those who go to "Carnaval" in the frisco there will be some of those vendors at our show.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 7 2007, 10:28 AM~8738745
> *its gonna be like our tennyson shows of the past. 1st and 2nd place trophies.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 7 2007, 10:28 AM~8738745
> *its gonna be like our tennyson shows of the past. 1st and 2nd place trophies.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 7 2007, 10:28 AM~8738745
> *its gonna be like our tennyson shows of the past. 1st and 2nd place trophies.
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

sounds like another good bay area show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: and 4 a good cause :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Sep 7 2007, 09:45 AM~8738899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its good to have the support of local bay area riders. its what makes this area so great.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just a reminder



3 or more make a category.
---aka----
if you come bring 2 friends of the same category :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

football season is here!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

directions will be up by friday. 

also we have been gettin a lot of great responses from clubs and vendors on our show. whoever is not going to vegas for the super show will be goin to our show, which is pretty cool. 

so bring yo familia, bring yo friends, and when the girls come bring yo cameras....lol


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

imma be there but only if dig daddy brings the girls for los cochinos but imma be there wit rain or mine and killer can killer come i dont want police trippin off him


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*HERE IS A LINK TO THE THREAD ABOUT THE PICNIC...*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353122

*HERE IS A LINK TO THE DIRECTIONS TO THE PARK*

http://www.ci.fremont.ca.us/Recreation/Qua...kes/default.htm


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8770404
> *imma be there but only if dig daddy brings the girls for los cochinos  but imma be there wit rain or mine and killer can killer come i dont want police trippin off him
> *


sounds good homes. just spread the word and lets make this show big.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Will the show be in the same location as the last Swap Meet held at the college?

TTT' for a good show...... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 11 2007, 08:15 PM~8770404
> *imma be there but only if dig daddy brings the girls for los cochinos  but imma be there wit rain or mine and killer can killer come i dont want police trippin off him
> *


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 13 2007, 11:08 PM~8788276
> *Will the show be in the same location as the last Swap Meet held at the college?
> 
> TTT' for a good show...... :thumbsup:
> *


it will be on the other side of campus. same back area just on the left side. 

directions will be up soon. if you go up Harder Rd. its right off the left side.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The show will be good nice new trophy's and if it go's well will work having a hop next year. So lets everybody come out and support the girls at cal state hayward. So we can have this show again. Thanks to all the clubs for there support with are show's. See you there.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just wanna thank the royal cruisers and all those there yesterday at the newark pavilion. it was a good time.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

2 and 1/2 weeks to go. 

got more vendors agreeing to come 

the entertainment is lookin good

keep them pre regs coming fore those not going to sin city.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

tic toc


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 20 2007, 08:44 AM~8831863
> *tic toc
> *





U NEED A NEW CLOCK


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 20 2007, 08:06 AM~8831976
> *U NEED A NEW CLOCK
> *


i need the sun to come back out, i aint ready for fall and this cold ass weather.

my clock only works in warm weather. :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

DIRECTIONS!!!!!

ALL DIRECTIONS COMING UP ARE FROM MAPQUEST!!!!!

THIS IS FOR ALL MY SACRAMENTO AREA RIDERS....

FROM THE ARCO ARENA TO THE CAR SHOW.....

1: Start out going SOUTHWEST on MAIN ENTRANCE toward E COMMERCE WAY. 0.1 miles Map 

2: Turn LEFT onto E COMMERCE WAY. 0.3 miles Map 

3: Turn RIGHT onto ARENA BLVD. 0.3 miles Map 

4: Merge onto I-5 S / CA-99 S toward LOS ANGELES. 1.2 miles Map 

5: Merge onto I-80 W via EXIT 522 toward SAN FRANCISCO. 78.0 miles Map 

6: Take I-580 E toward ALAMEDA / SAN JOSE / DOWNTOWN OAKLAND / HAYWARD / STOCKTON. 15.6 miles Map 

7: Take the CA-238 S exit- EXIT 34- toward HAYWARD. 0.6 miles Map 

8: Take the CASTRO VALLEY BOULEVARD exit on the LEFT. <0.1 miles Map 

9: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto FOOTHILL BLVD / CA-238 S. Continue to follow CA-238 S. 2.3 miles Map 

10: Turn LEFT onto HARDER RD. 0.5 miles Map 

11: Go STRAIGHT. <0.1 miles Map 

12: End at 25800 Carlos Bee Blvd
Hayward, CA 94542-3000, US Map 

Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 43 minutes Total Est. Distance: 99.57 miles


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

DIRECTIONS FOR ALL MY SAN JOSE AND SOCAL RIDERS:::

THIS STARTS FROM THE SALINAS COMMUNITY CENTER


1: Start out going NORTH on N MAIN ST toward IRIS DR. 2.1 miles Map 

2: Turn LEFT onto E BORONDA RD. <0.1 miles Map 

3: Take the US-101 N ramp. 0.1 miles Map 

4: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto ramp. 0.2 miles Map 

5: Merge onto US-101 N. 56.2 miles Map 

6: Merge onto I-880 N toward OAKLAND. 22.6 miles Map 

7: Take the JACKSON ST / CA-92 exit toward SAN MATEO BR. 0.1 miles Map 

8: Merge onto CA-92 E toward DOWNTOWN / CAL STATE UNIV HAYWARD. 2.0 miles Map 

9: Turn RIGHT onto MISSION BLVD / CA-238. 0.6 miles Map 

10: Turn LEFT onto HARDER RD. 0.5 miles Map 

11: Go STRAIGHT. <0.1 miles Map 

12: End at 25800 Carlos Bee Blvd
Hayward, CA 94542-3000, US Map 

Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 29 minutes Total Est. Distance: 84.97 miles


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

DIRECTIONS FOR ALL MY SF AND PINNINSULA RIDERS

THIS STARTS OFF FROM THE HOME OF THE NINERS.....

1: Start out going SOUTHEAST on JAMESTOWN AVE toward HARNEY WAY. <0.1 miles Map 

2: Turn RIGHT onto HARNEY WAY. 0.3 miles Map 

3: Turn RIGHT onto ALANNA RD. 0.2 miles Map 

4: Merge onto US-101 S via the ramp on the LEFT toward SAN JOSE. 13.6 miles Map 

5: Merge onto CA-92 E toward HAYWARD. 15.4 miles Map 

6: Turn RIGHT onto MISSION BLVD / CA-238. 0.6 miles Map 

7: Turn LEFT onto HARDER RD. 0.5 miles Map 

8: Go STRAIGHT. <0.1 miles Map 

9: End at 25800 Carlos Bee Blvd
Hayward, CA 94542-3000, US Map 

Total Est. Time: 35 minutes Total Est. Distance: 31.16 miles


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ALRIGHT DIRECTIONS FOR ALL MY OAK TOWN AND NORTH BAY RIDERS

STARTING FROM THE HOME OF THE BLACK HOLE AKA RAIDERS...

1: Start out going NORTHWEST on COLISEUM WAY. 0.4 miles Map 

2: Take the 66TH AVE exit toward NETWORK ASSOCIATES COLISEUM. 0.1 miles Map 

3: Turn RIGHT onto 66TH AVE. 0.3 miles Map 

4: Turn RIGHT onto SAN LEANDRO ST. 0.3 miles Map 

5: Merge onto HEGENBERGER RD toward OAKLAND AIRPORT. 0.8 miles Map 

6: Merge onto I-880 S toward SAN JOSE. 

7: Take the JACKSON ST / CA-92 exit toward SAN MATEO BR. 0.1 miles Map 

8: Merge onto CA-92 E toward DOWNTOWN / CAL STATE UNIV HAYWARD. 2.0 miles Map 

9: Turn RIGHT onto MISSION BLVD / CA-238. 0.6 miles Map 

10: Turn LEFT onto HARDER RD. 0.5 miles 

11: Go STRAIGHT. <0.1 miles Map 

12: End at 25800 Carlos Bee Blvd
Hayward, CA 94542-3000, US


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ok now some of u may kno that u can get up to cal state hayward by either going up harder rd. or carlos bee blvd. from mission, well i suggest going up harder for 2 reasons:

1. its not as steep for the cars to travel up

and
2. its on the same side as the car show site. 

here is the best map i could get from cal state to show u where our show will be out once u come up harder rd. 










its hard to understand but its the best i can do now. 

also there will be signs and markers set up around cal state to direct you all.


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

imma send a pm i need a reg. form maybe like two or 3 n ill jus mak copies but i think imma try to start a lil vendor gigs there for cd wat cd's will be best i need opinons i got spanish, oldies, r&b, and rap


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 20 2007, 10:55 PM~8838307
> *imma send a pm i need a reg. form maybe like two or 3 n ill jus mak copies but i think imma try to start a lil vendor gigs there for cd wat cd's will be best i need opinons i got spanish, oldies, r&b, and rap
> *


any music is good. oldies is a must tho.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just a reminder this show is totally outside and will be on rain or shine cause the sorrority didnt get a back-up date.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 20 2007, 11:55 PM~8838307
> *imma send a pm i need a reg. form maybe like two or 3 n ill jus mak copies but i think imma try to start a lil vendor gigs there for cd wat cd's will be best i need opinons i got spanish, oldies, r&b, and rap
> *





send me some samples :biggrin: n i will get back 2 u


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 20 2007, 10:44 PM~8837909
> *i need the sun to come back out, i aint ready for fall and this cold ass weather.
> 
> my clock only works in warm weather. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SENDING MY BOOTH REG TOMORROW, I MIGHT EVEN TAKE DA TRUCK


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

I LIVE RIGHT UP THE STREET ILL BE THERE


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

STREETLOW will be ther


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dropped81+Sep 21 2007, 11:44 PM~8845752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for the support.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2007, 11:32 AM~8841534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SENDING MY BOOTH REG TOMORROW, I MIGHT EVEN TAKE DA TRUCK
> *



if u bring the truck u gotta bring the raiderettes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

2 weeks to go


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 23 2007, 05:22 PM~8854255
> *if u bring the truck u gotta bring the raiderettes!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Under Construction Catagory :dunno:




:biggrin:











Can I bring........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 09:28 AM~8858500
> *Under Construction Catagory :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> Can I bring........
> ...





:no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful view from the university over Hayward . Been there a few times . :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 08:28 AM~8858500
> *Under Construction Catagory :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> Can I bring........
> ...


u can bring what u want. all the money is for a good cause. just remember

3 or more makes a category.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8863639
> *u can bring what u want. all the money is for a good cause. just remember
> 
> 3 or more makes a category.
> *


So dogs are allowed :0


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i will ask. only thing is that i dont want shit everwhere. i kno the campus is very strict on leash laws and dogs. ill get back to u on it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 24 2007, 10:08 PM~8864221
> *i will ask. only thing is that i dont want shit everwhere. i kno the campus is very strict on leash laws and dogs. ill get back to u on it.
> *


Thanks.......


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

no prob familia


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Change of plan's......I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 25 2007, 01:27 AM~8864935
> *Change of plan's......I'll be there :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

GETTING CLOSER IF THE WEATHER HOLDS OUT I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

should be a good turnout


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

WHAT UP LOW VINTAGE...... I SEE U GUYS ARE HAVING STACKMAN PERFORMING.........
WE JUST SIGNED A MAJOR RECORD DEAL FOR JOHNNY3..... HIS 1ST PERFORMANCE WAS AT YOUR 1ST SHOW THIS YEAR... SINCE THEN HE TOOK OFF AND THE RIGHT PEOPLE SAW HIM AND BAM!!!!! HE'S SIGNED......

WONDERING IF WE CAN STOP BY AND PERFORM FOR U GUYS???

& WE ALSO NEED A BOOTH... CAN WE PAY THE DAY OF SHOW????


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Aug 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8664926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP LOW VINTAGE...... I SEE U GUYS ARE HAVING STACKMAN PERFORMING.........
WE JUST SIGNED A MAJOR RECORD DEAL FOR JOHNNY3..... HIS 1ST PERFORMANCE WAS AT YOUR 1ST SHOW THIS YEAR... SINCE THEN HE TOOK OFF AND THE RIGHT PEOPLE SAW HIM AND BAM!!!!! HE'S SIGNED......

WONDERING IF WE CAN STOP BY AND PERFORM FOR U GUYS??? A LIL THANK U FROM OUR PART FOR HELPING GET HIM STARTED....

& WE ALSO NEED A BOOTH... CAN WE PAY THE DAY OF SHOW????


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Sep 25 2007, 11:25 AM~8867210
> *WHAT UP LOW VINTAGE...... I SEE U GUYS ARE HAVING STACKMAN PERFORMING.........
> WE JUST SIGNED A MAJOR RECORD DEAL FOR JOHNNY3..... HIS 1ST PERFORMANCE WAS AT YOUR 1ST SHOW THIS YEAR... SINCE THEN HE TOOK OFF AND THE RIGHT PEOPLE SAW HIM AND BAM!!!!! HE'S SIGNED......
> 
> ...


ill talk to the club but i dont see a prob in havin him perform. its good to hear he doing so well. also u can pay for a booth on the same day. dats not a problem either. 


glad to see so much support. u guys r awesome. and if the weathers like today, then we gonna mos def have the money out there wit plenty of skin showing....lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

meetin wit cal state 2morrow to ask about dogs, and any other misc. stuff people have been askin me.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

hope u all have a great day. ill have the info from the meetin up 2morrow morning. stay blessed lowrider familia


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 26 2007, 09:00 PM~8877923
> *meetin wit cal state 2morrow to ask about dogs, and any other misc. stuff people have been askin me.
> *




good luck


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok ok US Trophy will be once again doing it up but this time we are doing it for Low Vintage 1st Annual Cal State Hayward Car Show.


if you have won or seen our trophy's in the past u will be happy with our work, we have done car shows like 

BG Productions, SpringFest07, NCR in Sac-Town, any many others so if you are looking for trohpy's for your event just hit us up at the show or give me a call at 559 2877640 atomic




US Trophy

Dta Customz 

5592877640 ATOMIC


we will not only beat any price out there but we will make you the very best awards for your event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Talk to some of the members looks like we have a few more cars down to roll


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 28 2007, 06:40 AM~8887789
> *Talk to some of the members looks like we have a few more cars down to roll
> *



sounds good. thanx for the support.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

talked to the school. they said that the leash laws r in effect. you can bring ur dogs as long as u clean up after them. if u dont you will be asked to leave the campus and the show. 

the area we have our show at is right next to a grassy area. i will now talk to the girls and the club to see if they will have a stamp to allow for in and out of the show.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

less then a week now...looks like this is gonna be a great one.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 30 2007, 08:50 PM~8903702
> *less then a week now...looks like this is gonna be a great one.
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

looks like the weather will be a nice. sunny in the upper 60's - lower 70's for next sat.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 29 2007, 12:12 PM~8895220
> *talked to the school. they said that the leash laws r in effect. you can bring ur dogs as long as u clean up after them. if u dont you will be asked to leave the campus and the show.
> 
> the area we have our show at is right next to a grassy area. i will now talk to the girls and the club to see if they will have a stamp to allow for in and out of the show.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

our club will try 2 make it?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2007, 09:40 AM~8907272
> *thanks homie
> *


no problem....just wanted to make sure. so its a go for the puppy.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Oct 1 2007, 09:49 AM~8907338
> *our club will try 2 make it?
> *


hope u guys can. all the support we can get would be great.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just wanted to announce that we will be havin our 5th annual toy drive on nov 17th.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*3 days till showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

cant wait. looks like itll be a nice day


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

looks real good we have lots of pre. reg. some of the clubs toke advantage by pre. reg. like Chicano Legacy , Socios , Blvd. Kings just to name a few. Thanks again Just a few day's


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Sep 29 2007, 12:12 PM~8895220
> *talked to the school. they said that the leash laws r in effect. you can bring ur dogs as long as u clean up after them. if u dont you will be asked to leave the campus and the show.
> 
> the area we have our show at is right next to a grassy area. i will now talk to the girls and the club to see if they will have a stamp to allow for in and out of the show.
> *



wat about snakes is it gonna be cool for killer to be there cuz i aint tryin to make a big ass deal bout it the cops in st.low were trippin off of him i just want to know if it'll be the same situation


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Oct 2 2007, 09:40 PM~8920900
> *wat about snakes is it gonna be cool for killer to be there cuz i aint tryin to make a big ass deal bout it the cops in st.low were trippin off of him i just want to know if it'll be the same situation
> *


i dont kno about the laws with snakes. i can try and see if i can talk to em between now and show time. i really dont kno at this time. ill try and check up on it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 more dayssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

is it saturday yet? :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

ohh by the way how much is it 2 go in the show for the family who wants to come by n check the show out?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

Brians spritt and Family will be in VEGAS .........sorry guys.......Have a good...........show and all............


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

is this on saturday or sunday


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 3 2007, 03:03 PM~8925857
> *is this on saturday or sunday
> *


Saturday


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 03:14 PM~8925918
> *Saturday
> *


cool ill be there


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the sorrority is chargin and i think they told me 4-7 bucks.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WISH I COULD GO BUT GOT MY GOD DAUGHTERS QUINCE THAT DAY..........


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Oct 3 2007, 12:19 AM~8921611
> *i dont kno about the laws with snakes. i can try and see if i can talk to em between now and show time. i really dont kno at this time. ill try and check up on it.
> *



well imma try n see if they'll be cool about it but if not i'll have a bag to put him in to hide him good lookin out though


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY+Oct 3 2007, 06:17 PM~8927356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i called bout the snake but got nothin back. ill see if i can get em 2morrow or friday.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 3 2007, 05:35 PM~8926095
> *cool ill be there
> *


hit me up homie!!!



well be there for sure.. so far i'll be taking my lincoln and a new big body i just got :0 and 2 other cars from the club


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

* 1 MORE DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 4 2007, 05:32 AM~8929811
> *hit me up homie!!!
> well be there for sure.. so far i'll be taking my lincoln and  a new big body  i just got :0  and 2 other cars from the club
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 4 2007, 05:32 AM~8929811
> *hit me up homie!!!
> well be there for sure.. so far i'll be taking my lincoln and a new big body i just got :0  and 2 other cars from the club
> *




miralo muy chingonnnnnnnnnnnnn  :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

sounds great. the more cars the better. its gonna be a sunny 75 degree day.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Oct 4 2007, 10:57 AM~8930985
> *sounds great. the more cars the better. its gonna be a sunny 75 degree day.
> *


Good, then my metal flake will pop... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 4 2007, 11:36 AM~8931195
> *Good, then my metal flake will pop... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 4 2007, 01:36 PM~8931195
> *Good, then my metal flake will pop... :biggrin:
> *


DON'T FORGET THE PEARLS


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 4 2007, 04:37 PM~8933255
> *DON'T FORGET THE PEARLS
> *


Of course, let's not forget our precious pearl paint! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 4 2007, 05:32 AM~8929811
> *hit me up homie!!!
> well be there for sure.. so far i'll be taking my lincoln and a new big body i just got :0  and 2 other cars from the club
> *


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the weekend is almost here. cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

this sat









and 

our toy drive nov 17th


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

24 hours till show time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Oct 5 2007, 09:30 AM~8937977
> *24 hours till show time
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

one more day can hardly wait


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

got my tires shined and my chrome clean ready to go


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

untouchables will be there :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Oct 5 2007, 09:53 PM~8941920
> *untouchables will be there :biggrin:
> *


Yes we will :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

sounds great

see you all in the morning bright and early.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

weres the pics i couldnt make it to the show but i went to sams hopefully next year


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just wanna thank everyone for showing up and supporting the show and the sorrority. they had a blast and raised some good money. cant wait till next yr when they can get a date that isnt on the same weekend as the super show.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

heres the link to the pics i got. 

car show pics


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

wat it is low vintge i just wanna tk=hank u guys for the show this weekend i had a blast and meet alot of new people u know imma be at the toy drive n the next show u can count on that till then 1 love- dough boy & killer the snake


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

me and zues had a good time @ da show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks LOW VINTAGE had a good time i did not get a chance 2 say laters 2 every 1 but i feeling like shit i had 103 fever but made it home safe n i hope every 1 made it home safe 2  



LOTS OF PROPS 2 LOW VINTAGE 4 MAKING THIS SHOW N ALL 4 A GREAT CAUSE


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Got to give it up to the LOW VINTAGE FAMILY for doing another GREAT car show . Thanks for having us there , it was nice to meet some of your members for the first time and the weather couldnt have been better for a show. :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great show ...... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanx for the invite to the show. We had a great time and the Theta Lambda Psi girls were the bomb. Especially the one i have here in the picture :biggrin: We will definately be at the toy drive homie.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are some pics i took


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 09:07 AM~8959328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2007, 09:14 AM~8959370
> *Thanks bro
> *


NO problem bro i'm trying this photography thing just starting


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 09:00 AM~8959287
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Salinas was in da houeseeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Gives me ideas for my daugthers little trike


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 9 2007, 10:03 AM~8959764
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks atleast now i have somewhere to pit these pics besides my old scrap books


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

One of the cleanest Imps out there right now


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Impala owners will love this bike


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Damn hella flicks bounzin.. I didn't get to go, had to work.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:00 AM~8960182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 9 2007, 11:07 AM~8960215
> * Damn hella flicks bounzin..  I didn't get to go, had to work.
> *


i'm glad i made no ride thow i was suppose to go to Vegas but my daugther got sick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish we could have made it.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:08 AM~8960222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF REAR END IS THAT? Regal? :nicoderm:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Damn, there were hella cars there.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 9 2007, 11:17 AM~8960292
> *Damn, there were hella cars there.
> *


i got there late to so there where probably more rides then this. I love your sig, i'm just waiting for them to give me my land back


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8960313
> *i got there late to so there where probably more rides then this. I love your sig, i'm just waiting for them to give me my land back*



Don't hold your breath bro.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's some of the clubs that where there

































































































































We did not have a car but we where there


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

love your pics. truely bad ass. 

thanks for supporting us and takin these pics. 

hope to see u all at the toy drive


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:55 AM~8960523
> *Here's some of the clubs that where there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks LoW-VintaGe for a good time~ ...Aztecas .C.C...


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 10:10 AM~8960239
> *I wish we could have made it.
> *



there will always be our toy drive nov 17th. then next year at our tennyson show april 26th. and hopefully cal state hayward at a date to be announced later. 

thank you all again for coming and makin our shows great.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:04 AM~8960198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I should of asked if it was for sale......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Oct 11 2007, 12:47 AM~8975410
> *I should of asked if it was for sale......... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



naw i werk eit a homie thats in that club he actually took the bike it aint sellin trust me i already tired


----------



## SELI (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 10:56 AM~8960162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!GOOD LOOKEN OUT"MR.BOUNZIN" :thumbsup: IMP DAWG uffin:


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

sup 02 monte


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THESE CANVAS PAINTINGS ARE DONE BY THE MEMBER OF BAY AREA BOSSES 
FATHER WHO HAS CANCER FOR WHO THE CAR WASH IS GOING TO BE FOR.....

THEY ARE FOR SALE....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

uffin:


----------

